# Knives, Guns, Staffs, Sai, bah



## Big Don (Mar 16, 2008)

Fear me, for I have Pork


----------



## Carol (Mar 16, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Fear me, for I have Pork



*shrug*

I dunno Don...if you can't be bothered with taking the time to comment on an article, why should anyone take the time to read it?


----------

